# Found yellow dry bag below pumphouse



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

PM me if it's yours. May or may not have been part of the pinned canoe event.


----------



## westereh (Jun 29, 2010)

I believe the yellow dry bag was part of the green Sea kayak that is stuck below eye of teh needle. That was my brother and sister in law and they did have a yellow dry bag that was not recovered. I will forward to him to ID stuff. Thanks


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,
Saw you on the river.........good to see ya made it to the buzz. Hopefully the owner will get it back.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Happy to say we found the owner!


----------

